# Map of aires visited



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

A number of people have asked me for details on the aires we used on our recent trip across the briney.

I'm attaching a static map for your perusal, but if you click on the link below, you should be presented with a full, clickable Google map. I think I've got all the little balloony things in the right places. No responsibility is assumed for people trying to follow our route :wink:

We basically went in a curve down the left hand side, crossing into Spain below Perpignan, then crossed back at Biarritz (bottom left), then crossed the bottom to Provence, where we spent quite some time. Then across a bit more to the hilly bit, bottom right, before heading back to warmer climes in Provence again. Then, it was across the middle to north of Le Mans (didn't stay at Le Mans itself, 'cos it was horrible, but stayed at a great place north of there), and then up to the top and home.

Here's the link to the Google map:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=214016036556771733524.0004a7939847ef8cb4930

Sometime, I may actually get a document written of our trip. I have 15,000 words written, but as always with me, getting round to finishing it off takes forever.

Oh, and here's a text list of the places we stopped at (including Spain and Portugal). Do with it what you will:

Places we stopped at:

Thursday, 24 March: Gravelines (Fr)
Friday, 25 March: La Mailleraye sur Seine (Fr)
Saturday, 26 March: La Fleche (Fr)
Sunday, 27 March: Monbazillac (Fr)
Monday, 28 March: Arcambal (Fr)
Tuesday, 29 March: Le Boulou (Fr)
Wednesday, 30 March: Le Boulou (Fr)
Thursday, 31 March: Navarcles (Sp)
Friday, 1 April: Morella (Sp)
Saturday, 2 April: Morella (Sp)
Sunday, 3 April: Denia (Sp)
Monday, 4 April: Denia (Sp)
Tuesday, 5 April: Denia (Sp)
Wednesday, 6 April: Denia (Sp)
Thursday, 7 April: Lagartera (Sp)
Friday, 8 April: La Alberca (Sp)
Saturday, 9 April: San Pedro do Sul / Varzea (Po)
Sunday, 10 April: Izeda (Po)
Monday, 11 April: Palencia (Sp)
Tuesday, 12 April: Sare (Fr)
Wednesday, 13 April: Anglet (Fr)
Thursday, 14 April: Anglet (Fr)
Friday, 15 April: Anglet (Fr)
Saturday, 16 April: Anglet (Fr)
Sunday, 17 April: Anglet (Fr)
Monday, 18 April: Anglet (Fr)
Tuesday, 19 April: St. Paul Les Dax (Fr)
Wednesday, 20 April: St. Paul Les Dax (Fr)
Thursday, 21 April: L'Aire sur L'Adour
Friday, 22 April: Sauvagnon
Saturday, 23 April: Salles Sur L'Hers
Sunday, 24 April: La Routier
Monday, 25 April: Fontaine de Vaucluse
Tuesday, 26 April: Malaucène
Wednesday, 27 April: Malaucène
Thursday, 28 April: Malaucène
Friday, 29 April: Malaucène
Saturday, 30 April: Malaucène
Sunday, 1 May: Malaucène
Monday, 2 May: Selonnet
Tuesday, 3 May: Selonnet
Wednesday, 4 May: La Breole
Thursday, 5 May: Malaucène
Friday, 6 May: Malaucène
Saturday, 7 May: Malaucène
Sunday, 8 May: Malaucène
Monday, 9 May: Vaison La Romaine
Tuesday, 10 May: Bedoin
Wednesday, 11 May: Malaucène
Thursday, 12 May: Chusclan
Friday, 13 May: Chusclan
Saturday, 14 May: Florac
Sunday, 15 May: Florac
Monday, 16 May: Le Malzieu Ville
Tuesday, 17 May: Saint-Pourçain-sur-Sioule
Wednesday, 18 May: Saint-Pourçain-sur-Sioule
Thursday, 19 May: Saint-Pourçain-sur-Sioule
Friday, 20 May: Saint-Pourçain-sur-Sioule
Saturday, 21 May: Lurcy-Levis
Sunday, 22 May: Sancoins
Monday, 23 May: Sancoins
Tuesday, 24 May: Sancoins
Wednesday, 25 May: Sancoins
Thursday, 26 May: Montbizot
Friday, 27 May: La Mailleraye sur Seine
Saturday, 28 May: La Mailleraye sur Seine
Sunday, 29 May: Gravelines
Monday, 30 May: Wissant

You'll have to wait for the finished diary to see which of the places were excellent, which were OK, and which were downright awful :wink:

Gerald


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Great post Gerald. I wished members would post more about touring, I'm rather fed up of the same old boring questions, many of which have been answered many many times over and a little research would quickly give a result :roll: 

peedee


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

great , will be really good to hear what the aires were like , as we are venturing over for the first time soon,


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Good stuff Gerald. You liked Malaucene, then 

I've got my own brief blog to do of our Annecy & W Provence trip. I realise I have more on Facebook about it than MHF.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hee is one who will be looking forward to it  

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gerald well done but it needs to be somewhere where its easier to search as the searching on this forum isnt easy for us let alone newcomers :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Good stuff Gerald. You liked Malaucene, then


I did, yet I don't really know why I liked it so much. Maybe the proximity to the town centre, bars, restaurants, etc. And free, of course. And the great walks around there, all under the brooding presence of Mont Ventoux.

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We drove up through Florac, too. Alison enjoyed the scenery while I was fixated on the tarmac in front ....

Dave


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Floac*

What a great little place managed to visit by mistake. Was heading north through Ales when the sat nag got tired and decided to peg out on me. So we cut across on the RN106 what a road!! Fantastic views ! A real drivers road. A great bikers road with agreat surface lovely sweeping bend. 
Florac has an Aire but even in June it was full.
I would put a pic if I knew how to?

[/img]


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Gerald and Annie

To overcome this diary problem we simply write up a daily page and then transfer it day by day to our free blog.

One is http://andrewandshirleytours.blogspot.com 
but this only covers the Morocco part of the trip.

We also have a daily social one and have started to prepare for this winters trip.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice gerald, i do like a piccy.

Dennis


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It was just a short distance from Florac when we had our 'near death' experience.

We had stopped at one of the small aires on the Gorge de tarn road but then decided to drive on.

The naviguesser said to back and cross the bridge. Which I duly obeyed.

We then started to climb one of the narrow very steep hairpin bends tracks up the side of the gorge.

each hairpin had to be negotiated by using multiple point turns! Several times the back end was hanging over a vertical drop of several hundred feet.

A cyclist coming down nearly fell off his bike in disbelief!

The dog hid under the table and June was convinced she was going to die 8O .

I was all calm and collected.....not! Was laughing hysterically by the time we reached the top.

Drove to the Florac aire, handbrake on and into the nearest bar for a soothing beer or dozen!

Photo of the view halfway up.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Great post Gerald, thanks for that.
seamus.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

Thanks for that, we were just after you on a similar ish schedule May/June, down the west coast, across the Pyrenees dipping into Spain and Andorra, along the med then back up the middle.
I thought the Anglet aire was particularly good.

Looking forward to your write up and of course loads of new entries and reviews in the database :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

Thanks for the update, long time since we were down that way.

I'm thinking of using the tunnel for the first time after visiting the family in Worthing. 

I'm looking at a mid afternoon train and a night stop at Gravelines, what's the aire like these days? Any signs of illegals there? We are planning to travel early December.

Is checking in at the tunnel straight forward for motorhomes?

Sorry to hijack your thread.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice post Gerald, SWMBO and I are not keen on Aires, but look forward to your detailed write up and you never know, might convince us otherwise.

We are looking at a similiar route to the one taken by your goodselves sometime in October/November/December.

Keith


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I'm looking at a mid afternoon train and a night stop at Gravelines, what's the aire like these days? Any signs of illegals there? We are planning to travel early December.
> 
> Is checking in at the tunnel straight forward for motorhomes?
> 
> ...


Don, Garavelines aire is excellent, didn't see any illegals there when I was there although it is a popular aire and even in winter can be busy. The alternative is in the opposite direction at Le Touquet or Le Crotoy.

Tunnel is dead easy, I use it all the time now with Tescos vouchers. Check in is automatic using number plate recognition. All you have to do is touch the confirm button to validate entry.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete we are using Tesco points as well.   

Don


----------

